# Next winter project....



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I actually have one of these almost completely disassembled. After watching these videos I actually have the desire to reassemble the old beast with a few modifications. Figure all I need to do is hit the lottery....






Love the rear end bounce when he finally starts to build boost and rpms.






LOLOL right out the end of the track






We actually have a family in the area pulling with a Oliver 2255, they do respectable on a very limited budget but get consistently beat by guys that can afford to drop 70, 80, 90, or a 100K just in their engine.


----------

